# New BOSS WS-420 pedal for stoner/sludge/doom!



## Variant (Feb 17, 2011)

*This will do for stoner, sludge, & doom rock/metal what the CC-2 did for crabcore, and the Valnøtt did for black metal!!! I present to you the...*








* Check it out beardos!* 


* Yes, my wise ass put this faux add together.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 17, 2011)

as all of the above are influences in my current band i say... good job 

(also 2 of us are currently not even drinking so the roach clip won't get used )


----------



## Variant (Feb 17, 2011)

^
Yeah, before y'all neg rep the shit out me here, I do like some offerings from the genre(s)... especially from back in the day... like Kyuss, Spiritual Beggars, New Idol Son, I Mother Earth, and Mindfunk.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 17, 2011)

haha in my band I think its more of a case that theres only one guitar and I (the bassist) play more of the melody side of it, so the 'wet sock' works fine  at the moment anyway. after we get the 12 songs we have down I think were going down a more baroness/ kyuss/ mastodon route...


----------



## jymellis (Feb 17, 2011)

its green, its a 420, and its for stoner metal. the marketing reps did their job with this one


----------



## Variant (Feb 17, 2011)

Added a _*"swamp/desert"*_ wet/dry switch mod courtesy a suggestion of Peter Ott.  

And of course Mastodon rule, and Baroness, despite not being too awful much into their music are an absolutely fucking killer live band... even if their tone sounds like the result of years of hearing damage.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 17, 2011)

it most likely IS a result of years of hearing damage


----------



## petereanima (Feb 17, 2011)

Variant said:


> Added a _*"swamp/desert"*_ wet/dry switch mod courtesy a suggestion of Peter Ott.




Thanks again 

Now thats customer service!


----------



## Variant (Feb 17, 2011)

petereanima said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Now thats customer service!



You have _*no*_ idea... Check the battery compartment.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 17, 2011)

oh so where do i get one, and how do i sign up for the jumbo compartment version?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 17, 2011)

this pedal is toooo good to be true


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 17, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 17, 2011)

You're a genius, I want two plz! 

... Although my Blackout Effectors Twosome already has all the sludgy awful (by that, I mean awesome) I need


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2011)

Would this pedal be good for djent?


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Would this pedal be good for djent?



Not in the slightest.

The real question is, does it stand up to the Hyper Fuzz that Electric Wizard used?


----------



## leandroab (Feb 17, 2011)

I pissed myself!

hahahahahahha

You sir are a funny fuck!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Not in the slightest.



Well then why are we talking about it on sevenstring.org????


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Well then why are we talking about it on sevenstring.org????



because when everyone is bored of Djent it will go the the polar opposite of that tight treble sound, lots of bass, lots of fuzz and also almost no rhythm at all 

~Variant is just ahead of the curve


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Well then why are we talking about it on sevenstring.OMG!!????



Fix'd


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 17, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> this pedal is toooo good to be true




Basically it's too "true"  to be good


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2011)

Randy said:


> Fix'd



Thanks, I always forget we changed domains.  You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 17, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Not in the slightest.
> 
> The real question is, does it stand up to the Hyper Fuzz that Electric Wizard used?



oooo i HAVE one of those.


----------



## Variant (Feb 17, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Would this pedal be good for djent?



If you run through it backwards, yes!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2011)

Variant said:


> If you run through it backwards, yes!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 17, 2011)

When will the dual pedal be available? Nothing says doom/fecal/sludge/crust/dungeon/whatever like beat-to-shit Sunn amps drenched in delay, reverb, flanger, and phaser all in one compact dual pedal! You can just cram all of those maxed out effects into one knob for that awesome laser sound sludge bands can't do without.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd buy it. I was actually kind of disappointed it wasn't real.


----------

